# Pondering a peptide cycle; interested in your input



## teezhay (Dec 30, 2011)

I've spent the last few weeks reading about peptides, with quite a bit of interest. I endured two shoulder injuries in my baseball career, including a torn rotator cuff and a partially torn labrum, requiring reconstructive surgery. I still experience occasional pain during workouts, and growth hormone products seem very promising.

I understand the only peptide products on the market entail subcutaneous injections, with which I have no prior experience. If I go forward with a cycle, what products do I need? What should I know beforehand? 

*Some context*

Age: 24

Height: 6' 0"

Weight: 205


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 30, 2011)

This is a great post by a very knowledgeable member on here, OldSchoolLifter:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/p...eel-better-repair-faster-oldschoollifter.html

But you will find many similar stories having the same successful outcome if you did a quick search on the web with these peptides.  A SubQ injection is barely noticeable, using insulin syringes from 29g-31g in 5/16"-1/2" pin size.  Usually a .5cc or .3cc is good enough for the procedure.  

This thread will answer many of the questions you may have regarding peptides in general:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/labpe-peptide/150260-little-help-peptides.html

This a great tool to make sure you are getting the proper dose you have in mind:

http://peptidecalculator.com/calculator.php

But check out my sig for a great place to get your research needs...


----------



## pieguy (Dec 30, 2011)

Just to simplify things, you have mainly two peptide routes. 

1) IGF
2) GHRH/GHRP

IGF is dosed in the AM on non-workout days, pwo workout days usually at around 100mcg. You only care about IGF-LR3 or IGF-DES1,3.

GHRP/GHRH's are dosed 3x daily at around 100mcg each at AM, PWO and pre-bed. You only care about Ipamorelin, GHRP-2 or GHRP-6 in terms of selecting GHRP's. The only GHRH that matters is mod grf (1-29).

This board has great sponsors for purchasing peptides. If you go the GHRP/GHRH, check out Labpe.com in my sig and get 10% using impieguy. I'm sure you'll like peptides if you don't expect too much from them.


----------



## TRAINS (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey bro I too have takin a strong interest in the pep world and just ordered my first cycle. a buddy told me about GHRP 6 said he likes it alot and recomends me trying it so i did some research and theres alot of good experiences an some not as happy due to fat gains in midsection or holding in retention but from what i gathered all u need to do to stay away from these are by not eating carbs or fat 30-50 min both sides of injection but go ahead and load up on protein that will help,,take GHRP 6 along with cjc 1295 w/o DAC,,take 100mcg of each pep 3xdaily and cycle duration varies from person to person but i havnt seen any less than 8 weeks,,thats what im goin for,,hope this helps you bro..


----------



## teezhay (Dec 30, 2011)

Ezskanken said:


> A SubQ injection is barely noticeable, using insulin syringes from 29g-31g in 5/16"-1/2" pin size.  Usually a .5cc or .3cc is good enough for the procedure.



This is the kind of info I was looking for! Thank you.

Also, some vendors offer peptide solutions that are already in liquid form. Is it still necessary to add bacteriostatic water, or is this ready to go? I'd add a reference, but I'm weary of breaking any rules about posting RC sources.


----------



## teezhay (Dec 30, 2011)

pieguy said:


> Just to simplify things, you have mainly two peptide routes.
> 
> 1) IGF
> 2) GHRH/GHRP
> ...



If I do in fact go forth with a peptide cycle, I will likely run CJC-1295 and either Ipamorelin or GHRP-2. I want to keep the fat off, so the increased appetite of GHRP-6 is not a very attractive prospect.


----------



## teezhay (Dec 30, 2011)

*Quick question!*

I know people tend to be a little touchy about asking for vendors. I know plenty of good vendors, but none that sell all the necessary supplies (syringes, needles, etc.) as well. I'd like to get it all from one source. If anyone has any good leads as to where I could get _both_, please PM me.


----------



## TRAINS (Dec 30, 2011)

hey bro order them from wallmart there over the counter i order mine online and have it sent to me so i dont have to feel weird goin in there askin for 100 insulin pins wallyworld carries the KENDALL MONOJECT INSULIN SYRINGES,,id go with the 29g x 1/2 in. (13 mm.) 1/2 ml


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 31, 2011)

the only ones i would do is igf-1 ipam/cjc but others will tell you diferant.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Dec 31, 2011)

Don't forget to order bac water.


----------

